# Lightroom - Printing/Sizing Options



## jdag (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi...I want to print about 150 photos as 4x6 prints. But I have a  question on how to export from Lightroom.


  I have already cropped many of the photos in Lightroom, so they are  not a standard ratio that would scale properly to 4x6. For instance, I have some  cropped as squares.


My desire is to get all of them printed as 4x6, and if they are say  square, then there would just be some white space above/below and on the sides.  I don't want them "re-cropped" or "resized" by the printing company because they  surely will be improperly cropped and cut off parts of the photo (as I already  learned from a prior attempt).


Any ideas?


Thanks, John


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 24, 2009)

The export dialog has an option to resize or not.  If you leave that unchecked, the output files should have the ratio that you set.  Sending those files to the lab might cause trouble though...:scratch:

You could use the print module in LR and set the paper size to 4x6.  In the ones that are not a 2:3 ratio, you could probably change the cell size and/or margins until you get the result you want.  Then 'print to file' and it should give you 4x6 files with white space on the ones you want.


----------

